# 3acres grazing plus stables/outbuildings near Sidbury availabe to rent



## morbox (25 March 2013)

Hello

I have 3.3 acres of grazing plus lots of storage. There is a large barn divided into 2 which would make lovely big loose boxes plus 2 stables withing one half of the barn.

The land is situated just outside of Sidbury in a stunning location (Roncombe Valley)Nearest bridleways are half a mile and then one mile away up a country lane.

There is no mains water on site but there are massive water collection containers (don't think lack of rainwater is an issue?!) No school or arena but plenty of scope to fence off a schooling area.

No mains elecdtrcity but there is a generator on site (we have yet to check this is working but would certainly get something sorted before the winter months set in)

Perimeter is hedgerow, hardcore driveway and harcore area outside stables, small paddock with chicken coup, metal gates and padlocks. No one on site but the yard is immediately adjacent to a farm.

Looking for a responsible person with maximum of 3 horses - must be someone who keeps the land/buildings well maintained and regularly poo picks.

Price - up to 2 horses £100pcm
           up to 3 horses £150pcm

If you are interested and would like more info/pics pleas pm me


----------



## kezz86 (27 March 2013)

morbox said:



			Hello

I have 3.3 acres of grazing plus lots of storage. There is a large barn divided into 2 which would make lovely big loose boxes plus 2 stables withing one half of the barn.

The land is situated just outside of Sidbury in a stunning location (Roncombe Valley)Nearest bridleways are half a mile and then one mile away up a country lane.

There is no mains water on site but there are massive water collection containers (don't think lack of rainwater is an issue?!) No school or arena but plenty of scope to fence off a schooling area.

No mains elecdtrcity but there is a generator on site (we have yet to check this is working but would certainly get something sorted before the winter months set in)

Perimeter is hedgerow, hardcore driveway and harcore area outside stables, small paddock with chicken coup, metal gates and padlocks. No one on site but the yard is immediately adjacent to a farm.

Looking for a responsible person with maximum of 3 horses - must be someone who keeps the land/buildings well maintained and regularly poo picks.

Price - up to 2 horses £100pcm
           up to 3 horses £150pcm

If you are interested and would like more info/pics pleas pm me
		
Click to expand...

Oh how I wish you were closer to me!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 March 2013)

Um........ hate to say this, but as you're a "Foal" and obviously new to this forum, be aware that your post is in danger of someone "pushing the button" on you because you are in fact advertising. It happened to me too when I was new on this forum - hadn't read the forum rules and fell foul of the "no advertising" dictate.

If I were you, I'd remove your post - coz if this forum runs true to form, someone, somewhere, will push the button on you and you may get banned and/or a rude message from the forum admin people.

Your livery sounds lovely: I know the area fairly well and have ridden in it - suspect we probably know each other and/or have seen each other around somewhere in the local area coz that's the way it is with horses!!!   I know several people who ride/have horses in the area......... in fact have a mare on loan and her owner lives in the Sid Valley; if I said the name you'd very likely know her. 

I'd advertise your livery either at Jorrocks just up the road from you, or Town & Country at Broadclyst, or Countrywise at Honiton, or in the "Classified" adverts section on here. Or a shop/post office window, or whatever. 

Hope you don't mind me pointing this out! Just a bit of friendly advice. Welcome to the forum anyway; but DO read the Forum Rules!!! Boring but necessary. 

Tek care.


----------



## DJG-Devon (11 May 2014)

....


----------



## mightymammoth (11 May 2014)

Join the group " livery yards devon " on facebook.  Very good group


----------



## morbox (12 May 2014)

Sorry have forgotten to update this thread but at the moment the land is rented out - should this change I'll contact those who wished to be kept updated if it becomes vacant again.


----------

